# Finally finished tobacco - Smoked ribs



## grothe (Sep 2, 2008)

We finally finished harvesting tobacco, so.... time for some ribs. Smoked 5 racks of st louis and 4 racks of spares. All rubbed w/ Jeff's and smoked in the offset & vert propane.

Goin in a smokers



3 hrs in & ready to be wrapped



Wrapped up in the offset


Finished




One guy that helped us out w/ the tobacco said his brother was into cookin up Q. I had him try some of the ribs and asked him his opinion. I was surprised to to hear him say "Those beat the **** out of my brother's". He is suppose to stop by next week with a couple of racks for me to smoke for his brother to try. LOL By far the best complement I've gotten to date
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !!! Thanks to all here who've shared their knowledge with me!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 With out all of you, I'd still be eatin ****!!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought for sure you were using tobacco for the smoke on these ribs when I read the title.

They look great! Do any in menthol?


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Great looking ribs!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I really enjoy your pictures too.


----------



## grothe (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't think I'm gonna try - may be a little harsh.  Like eatin out of an ash tray. LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Cowgirl! Still doesn't compare to your smokes!


----------



## flash (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL, that's all we need. Two things that could kill us when eating ribs. Tobacco and smoked foods.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks great congrats on a fine smoke


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks good.

Man, I don't miss tobacco at all.  I talked with dad over the weekend.  They apparenlty planted too much this year, and think the frost may get some of it before they crop it all.  Sucks, but live and learn.  

Is Conn. Burley tobacco?


----------



## dangerdan (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahhhh my two favorite vices... Tobacco & BBQ...

Great lookin ribs there..


----------



## grothe (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanx Guys!
Piney

Packplantpath, Connecticut Broad Leaf - Used for cigar wrapper


----------



## supervman (Sep 2, 2008)

[email protected];254065 said:
			
		

> Don't think I'm gonna try - may be a little harsh. Like eatin out of an ash tray. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cinnamonkc (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing like a full smoker to warm the soul!!  :0-)


----------



## sheepdog (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks good.  Let me know when you need help getting rid of the geese.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 3, 2008)

Real nice ob there Gene.  Like the tobacco set up you have there.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Gene,
What a rib feast! they look amazing....what a harvest! Glad your back to smoking...ribs!


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 3, 2008)

Ahh, thanks.  I have zero experience with cigar tobacco.

Flue cured, and very little burley.

I'm sure it's nice to be finished.


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2008)

Heh  love the title... great looking ribs man...  well done!


----------



## solar (Sep 3, 2008)

Gene, those are some great looking ribs, looks like a nice bark on them too, great job!!

Love the pictures, are those old Farmall tractors?


----------



## erain (Sep 3, 2008)

nice looking smoke gene!!!! so which tasted better? from the sfb or from the vert. or no noticable difference? just curious. great smoke! great pix!!!


----------



## grothe (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Solar -  Farmall 200, Farmall C, & Farmall Cub

Erain - Glad ya asked.  I forgot to mention the difference between the two. In the offset, I preburnt oak for the fuel. The vert just used oak chunks. The darker ribs came from the offset and had a more pronounced smoke flavor. Don't get me wrong, the vert ribs were da** good - just the offset's were just a little bit better. IMHO - others may argue my findings. LOL  I'll ask the others that tried em ( doubt they even knew the difference ).


----------

